# 30 gal cube



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

Just set up my 30 gal cube. Finally convinced the wife to let me move it from the basement to the area between the kitchen and the living room, which is the perfect spot for a tank.

My plan for this tank is:

1 Pinoy angel / blushing angel (once the tank gets a little more established)
10 diamond tetras
Maybe one BN pleco from my growout tank? 

I added the diamond tetras on Saturday afternoon.

These tetras appear to be producing more waste than I anticipated, even with used filter media from my 180gal I'm getting some ammonia readings. On Sunday morning it was 4ppm! I did a 50% then a 75% water change (so effectively a 90% water change) to get the levels down to 1ppm. then Just doing a lot of water changes (and adding more used filter media) to keep the ammonia down <1ppm ...Hopefully the water conditions will stabilize soon. I am also cutting back feeding.

This morning, ammonia was back to 1ppm, so i did a 50% water change.

The filter I'm using on the tank is an aquaclear 50.



-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Another tank!Your symptoms are getting easier to diagnose(MTS)!
Looking good.
The parameters should level out?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love it! Yeah your symptoms are showing through.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha, thanks. I'll keep you posted 



majerah1 said:


> Love it! Yeah your symptoms are showing through.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Any idea how long this 'mini cycle' should typically take? Days?

-Zeke




coralbandit said:


> Another tank!Your symptoms are getting easier to diagnose(MTS)!
> Looking good.
> The parameters should level out?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

With good (cycled) filter media you should be good before the week ends.Any nitrates showing?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Not detectable, probably because i've been doing a lot of water changes. Am I overdoing it by trying to keep ammonia < 1ppm? I've had to do 50% water changes at least twice a day so far...

-zeke



coralbandit said:


> With good (cycled) filter media you should be good before the week ends.Any nitrates showing?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Update:

Seeing nitrAtes, about 2ppm, this evening. Good sign  Still some ammonia (0.5ppm), but should go to zero in a few days. NitrItes are zero.

-Zeke


----------

